

What Is Comcast/Xfinity WiFi Code Injection Doing? - pastycrinkles
http://josephpcohen.com/w/what-is-comcast-xfinity-wifi-code-injection-doing/

======
camel_gopher
This sounds like a Front Porch appliance - 'PorchLight/7.0.1406.154 Server'

[http://www.frontporch.com/](http://www.frontporch.com/)

I built a similar system several years ago, and modified the html directly
using kernel modules and a non-blocking proxy. These JS based systems like
front porch are pretty easy to build, and often give crappy performance since
they are using blocking proxies.

------
seriusLee
So what is it doing?

~~~
eyeJam
Seems to load an image from a server. Maybe for identifying the user?

